# Freudentag



## AUDSUPERUSER (8 August 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Vierlagig 

Heute ist er ein Jahr User im Forum.

*Vielen Dank*

*Was wäre das Forum nur ohne Dich *

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## godi (8 August 2008)

Ein Jahr im Forum und 2863 Beiträge!

Man muss manchen Leuten fad sein.... 

godi


----------



## Approx (8 August 2008)

meinst Du so faaaaad?


\/


----------



## Frank (8 August 2008)

godi schrieb:


> Ein Jahr im Forum und 2863 Beiträge!
> 
> Man muss manchen Leuten fad sein....
> 
> godi


 
ich glaube er ist arbeitstechnisch nicht ausgelastet... 
kann ich aber verstehen bei einigen seiner kollegen.


----------



## Ralle (8 August 2008)

Nö, ich gratulier nicht 



Na gut, vielleicht doch? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also wenns denn sein soll: Herzlichen Glückwunsch 4L!


----------



## Markus (8 August 2008)

@AUDSUPERUSER

musstest du es den unbedingt als "Freudentag" bezeichnen? 

Worte wie "Jubiläum" oder "1-Jähriges" hätten es doch auch getan...


----------



## MW (8 August 2008)

Ein Jahr, Glückwunsch, manch einer hats nicht so lang hier ausgehalten, obwohl mir grad auffällt das du da nicht immer unschuldig warst 



godi schrieb:


> Ein Jahr im Forum und 2863 Beiträge!


 
Und effektiv waren davon ??* %

* = Fragezeichen sind durch Zahlen zu ersetzen, zur Verfügung stehen die Zahlen von 0-7ROFLMAO


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (8 August 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> @AUDSUPERUSER
> 
> musstest du es den unbedingt als "Freudentag" bezeichnen?
> 
> Worte wie "Jubiläum" oder "1-Jähriges" hätten es doch auch getan...


 
Darum der grinsende Smily für das Thema
So kann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, wie sehr er sich darüber gefreut hat, ein Jahr den 4L ertragen zu dürfen  bzw. zu müssen :sm10:

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Eliza (8 August 2008)

*Freudentag.....*

Na ja, das mit dem "Freudentag" sei mal so dahingestellt.....
Auf alle Fälle - bin ja selbst noch nicht so lange dabei - sehr unterhaltsam und immer gute Unterstützung in jeglichen Lebenslagen. 
Danke und mach weiter so!


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 August 2008)

Hey - starkes Thema ...

Aber man kann ja von ihm halten was man will ...

- Platz 7 auf der Benutzerliste bei Sortierung nach Anzahl von Beiträgen
- durchschnittlich 7,82 Beiträge / Tag
- aktuell 2864 geschriebene Beiträge
- wirklich jeder aus dem Forum kennt ihn

Und das in einem Jahr - das muß man auch erstmal nachmachen.
Sicherlich sind viele der Beiträge eher quantitativ (aber haben wir nicht alle solche Beiträge ?), es gibt aber auch unbestritten sehr viele hoch qualitative Beiträge ... also

Ich resumiere das mal für das Forum als Gewinn ... also

auch von mir "Congratulations" ...


----------



## marlob (8 August 2008)

MW schrieb:


> ..
> Und effektiv waren davon ??* %
> 
> * = Fragezeichen sind durch Zahlen zu ersetzen, zur Verfügung stehen die Zahlen von 0-7ROFLMAO


Schön gesagt

Aber ich will ja mal nicht so sein.
Also Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 1-jährigen


----------



## Markus (8 August 2008)

@4l
wieso bekommt eigentlich jeder hier ein "DANKE" für seinen beitrag, aber ich nicht? :sb13:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 August 2008)

Auch ich empfinde 4L als Gewinn . Auch ist das Niveau (zumindest von manchen) seiner Beiträge gut und muss nicht weiter entwickelt werden. 
Aber mal am Rande: wie schafft man es, fast 8 Beiträge am Tag zu schreiben? Und das jeden Tag ein ganzes Jahr lang?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 August 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> @4l
> wieso bekommt eigentlich jeder hier ein "DANKE" für seinen beitrag, aber ich nicht? :sb13:


Jetzt hast Du eins von mir


----------



## Ralle (8 August 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> @4l
> wieso bekommt eigentlich jeder hier ein "DANKE" für seinen beitrag, aber ich nicht? :sb13:



Weil 4L ausnahmsweise mal kurz offline ist. Wahrscheinlich haut er sich grad ne Pulle Rum in die Birne, bei dem Jubitag :sm19:


----------



## marlob (8 August 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> @4l
> wieso bekommt eigentlich jeder hier ein "DANKE" für seinen beitrag, aber ich nicht? :sb13:


Nicht traurig sein
Ich gebe dir auch mal ein Danke, dann hast du bis zum jetzigen Stand schon 3 Danke bekommen, 
Damit  bist du auf jeden Fall Spitzenreiter in diesem Beitrag


----------



## Perfektionist (8 August 2008)

Dann lasse auch ich Seine Majestät (Quelle: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=147169#post147169 ) und meinen Freund hochleben und warte jetzt mal brav auf mein Danke ...


----------



## Hermann (8 August 2008)

von mir auch mal alles gute, mal gespannt wieviele jahre er das so durchhalten wird 

also alles gute


----------



## vierlagig (8 August 2008)

*Zeit mal das Wort zu ergreifen...*

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche! Aber auch für das Jahr mit euch Chaoten
 und Profis und allen die sich dazwischen wohlfühlen! Auch ein herzliches
 Dankeschön für Kritik und Tadel - nicht nur das Forum auch der User und
 damit der Mensch dahinter wächst, sofern er es zuläßt mit dieser, ich
 beschränke dies auf konstruktive, Kritik!

Ich habe viel gelernt und einiges davon kommt täglich zum Einsatz, einiges
 wird auch nur für Fragensteller wieder ausgepackt - das wichtigste, dass
 ich auch nicht verheimliche, was mir aber immer wieder zeigt, wie einfach
 es sein kann:

Suchen, lesen und verstehen! - das kann ein jeder, im Rahmen seiner
 geistigen Möglichkeiten selber machen, für die anderen sind wir hier da und
 so ist es, hat man sich erstmal eine gewisse Suchroutine angeeignet auch
 nicht mehr schwer innerhalb von Bruchteilen eine Information zu finden, zu
 posten und damit auf knapp 8 Beiträge am Tag zu kommen. Wobei ich am
 Wochenende eher selten im Forum unterwegs bin ... 

Über das Verhältnis Quantität zu Qualität möchte ich mich weder
 rechtfertigend noch zustimmend äußern. Ich weiß, das so mancher Beitrag
 nicht notwendig wäre, aber dank SC läßt sich so ein Schnellschuß aus der
 Hüfte seit Anfang des II. Quartals nicht mehr rückgängig machen.
Danke dafür! Argh ...

Was soll ich sagen, ich habe viele nette Leute durch das Forum
 kennengelernt, auch welche mit denen es sich sicher mal ein Bier trinken
 läßt und den ganzen Steuerungsquatsch - wer brauch das eigentlich -
 außen vor zu lassen. Und den Querulanten werde ich weiter versuchen
 (sachlich) die Stirn zu bieten. *g*

Ein besonderes Danke nochmal an AUDSU, ich hätte es fast verpasst, an
 alle die ich schon zu meinem 1000. Beitrag mit Dank bedacht habe und
 jene die im regen Erfahrungsaustausch mit mir stehen.

Vielleicht schaff ich ja noch ein weiteres Jahr euch zu ertragen...


----------



## MW (8 August 2008)

Und jetzt hat er auch schon 555 mal ein danke erhalten :sm24:


----------



## Perfektionist (8 August 2008)

MW schrieb:


> Und jetzt hat er auch schon 555 mal ein danke erhalten :sm24:


 
mach mer mal nen Screenshot draus:


----------



## lorenz2512 (8 August 2008)

hallo,
ja hat sich wacker gehalten der 4l, aber ich befürchte die weibliche macht wird ihn einfangen, und dann sind wir abgeschrieben.


----------



## nade (8 August 2008)

Alla damits weiter geht auch von mir dazu einen Pack Glühstrümpfe, damit du keine kalten Füße bekommst und in die Südsee ohne internet auf ne Insel auswanderst. 
:sm24:
Und ein *ACK* an die Vortexter. Wenn auch erst in den Anfängen mit Steurungs und Regelungstechnik... Was ich wegen Eigenkenntniss Beurteilen kann, kam zumindest wenn es um die sache ging immer positives und brauchbares bei rüber. Und zu den anderen.. Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht.


----------



## vierlagig (8 August 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> ja hat sich wacker gehalten der 4l, aber ich befürchte die weibliche macht wird ihn einfangen, und dann sind wir abgeschrieben.



...dann strengt euch halt mal bißchen an, wat die weiber schaffen, schafft ihr doch mit links oder wie war das?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 August 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> ..Heute ist er ein Jahr User im Forum...


Bei der Zeit, die er im Forum verbingt, sollte man im locker das Vierfache anerkennen  .

@4L
Glückwunsch :sm24: !


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## godi (8 August 2008)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Bei der Zeit, die er im Forum verbingt, sollte man im locker das Vierfache anerkennen  .
> 
> @4L
> Glückwunsch :sm24: !
> ...




Er ist eben vierlagig unterwegs....


----------



## diabolo150973 (8 August 2008)

Bevor dieser denkwürdige Tag vorbei ist möchte ich auch mal:

Ich habe 4l als sehr hilfsbereit und kompetent kennengelernt. Es ist wohl so, dass er manchmal mit dem Mund/Finger schneller als mit dem Kopf ist, aber das macht gar nichts. In diesem Zuge möchte ich mich auch für den tollen Telefonsupport und die persönliche Unterstützung bei einigen Sachen bedanken, die mich fast an den Rand des Wahnsinns getrieben haben. 
Wenn er so bleibt, wie er ist, ist alles super. Allerdings befürchte ich, dass ihn dieser komplette Thread abheben und größenwahnsinnig werden lässt. 
Wenn er also in Zukunft mit "sie" angesprochen werden will: einfach ignorieren. Irgendwann kommt er schon wieder angekrochen.

Schöne Grüße,

dia


----------



## Manfred Stangl (8 August 2008)

danke fleissiger kollege


----------



## zotos (9 August 2008)

Erst ein Jahr? 
Ich kann mich noch Zeiten erinnern wo ich Dich nicht mochte weil Du unverbesserlich arrogant warst und heute finde ich Dein unverbesserliches und arrogantes Auftreten sehr amüsant und kann mir das sps-forum ohne Deine Beiträge nicht mehr vorstellen.

Mach weiter so! Stifte noch lange Verwirrung und Unruhe ;o)


----------



## vierlagig (9 August 2008)

dia, zotos ... you made my day! DANKE SCHÖÖÖÖHÖN!


----------



## Ralle (9 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> dia, zotos ... you made my day! DANKE SCHÖÖÖÖHÖN!



Nu aber Schluß mit dem Geschleime . Das kennen wir ja gar nicht von dir 4L *ROFL*.


----------



## vierlagig (9 August 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Nu aber Schluß mit dem Geschleime . Das kennen wir ja gar nicht von dir 4L *ROFL*.



sach mal, was glaubst du eigentlich, warum der typ 4L, in worten: vierlagig, heißt? vielleicht weil er noch zwei, drei seiten hat, die du noch gar nicht kennst?


----------



## Ralle (9 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> sach mal, was glaubst du eigentlich, warum der typ 4L, in worten: vierlagig, heißt? vielleicht weil er noch zwei, drei seiten hat, die du noch gar nicht kennst?



Stimmt auch wieder und ich will gar nicht erst wissen, was auf den Rückseiten und zwischen den Seiten noch so drauf ist/drin steckt .


----------



## FvE (9 August 2008)

Vierlagig benutzt man doch, damit die Scheisse nicht durchdrückt *ROFL*

Gruss

FvE


----------



## MW (9 August 2008)

FvE schrieb:


> Vierlagig benutzt man doch, damit die Scheisse nicht durchdrückt *ROFL*


 
Oh, wieder eine Herausforderung zum Duell für Vierlagig ?


----------



## vierlagig (9 August 2008)

MW schrieb:


> Oh, wieder eine Herausforderung zum Duell für Vierlagig ?



bisher haben sich alle duellanten immer wieder verpisst wenn ich zum highnoon erschien um ihnen die notschlachtung als gnadengesuch anzuerkennen ... 

bei FvE wird die sicher nicht anders verlaufen...

ignorieren und weiter suchen, vielleicht kommt irgendwann ein herausforderer, der zu seiner provokation steht und zu verteidigen bereit ist ...


----------



## FvE (9 August 2008)

Oh, da hab ich wohl was angerichtet.
Ich dachte Ihr sprecht von Toilettenpapier
Es war mir nicht bewusst, das in diesem Forum ein User gleich heisst, wie das womit sich andere den Arsch abwischen.

Bitte entschuligt

Gruss
FvE


----------



## vierlagig (9 August 2008)

FvE schrieb:


> Es war mir nicht bewusst, das in diesem Forum ein User gleich heisst, wie das womit sich andere den Arsch abwischen.



da ungefähr 60% deiner 12 beiträge angriffe auf mich waren - hmm, wie hab ich dann diese aussage zu verstehen? lohnt es sich darüber nachzudenken? *grübel*

ich glaube nicht - geh mir aus der sonne


----------



## FvE (9 August 2008)

Technische Auskünfte überlasse ich gerne Usern wie Larry Laffer. Die verstehen wenigstens was davon.
Ich steh lieber solchen arroganten Säcken wie Dir und solchen Arschkrichern wie dem AUD in der Sonne

Gruss
FvE


----------



## vierlagig (9 August 2008)

ja, der larry laffer hat zweifellos ahnung von der materie und er würde mit solchen beiträgen wahrscheinlich auch wesentlich erwachsener umgehen als ich. er ist eine geschätzte, geduldige und kompetente konstante in diesem forum!

was interessiert mich aber, ob du mit meiner achso wehtuenden arroganz klar kommst oder nicht? wenn du ein problem damit hast, dann geh doch weinen oder frag den admin ob er mich für die hochnäsigkeit endlich mal verwarnt oder rauswirft ...


----------



## FvE (9 August 2008)

Eine Verwarnung?
Auf gar keinen Fall. Du willst doch nur damit Angeben, dass Du eine erhalten hast.
Du spielst in einer anderen Liga als Forendiva, die es schon nach ein paar Beiträgen, bzw. Wochen im Forum geschaft hat.
Markus wird dich sicher nicht rausschmeissen, was wäre sein Forum ohne Dich *ROFL*

Gruss
FvE

@ Larry Laffer. Bitte entschuldige, das ich Deinen Namen hier erwähnt habe.


----------



## forendiva (9 August 2008)

Bei mir kannst Du Dich auch gleich entschuldigen, ich will mit dem Scheiß hier nichts zu tun haben!

Allerdings solltest du auch wissen: Du spielst auch in einer anderen Liga als ich!


----------



## vierlagig (9 August 2008)

FvE schrieb:


> Eine Verwarnung?
> Auf gar keinen Fall. Du willst doch nur damit Angeben, dass Du eine erhalten hast.
> Du spielst in einer anderen Liga als Forendiva, die es schon nach ein paar Beiträgen, bzw. Wochen im Forum geschaft hat.
> Markus wird dich sicher nicht rausschmeissen, was wäre sein Forum ohne Dich *ROFL*
> ...



du bist so lieb, danke


----------



## FvE (9 August 2008)

forendiva schrieb:


> Bei mir kannst Du Dich auch gleich entschuldigen, ich will mit dem Scheiß hier nichts zu tun haben!
> 
> Allerdings solltest du auch wissen: Du spielst auch in einer anderen Liga als ich!



Das mache ich auch

*Entschuldigung
*
Ich weiss, dass ich mich mit Dir nicht messen kann.


----------



## FvE (9 August 2008)

Was ist los? Keine Lust mehr oder gibst Du Dich schon geschlagen?

Gruss

FvE


----------



## vierlagig (9 August 2008)

du langweilst mich - tut mir ja sehr leid für dich, dass niemand mit dir spielen will, aber ich kann das durchaus nachvollziehen


----------



## FvE (9 August 2008)

Ist OK
Wenn Du keine Lust mehr hast, dann bis die Tage

Gruss
FvE


----------



## kermit (9 August 2008)

FvE schrieb:


> ...
> Ich dachte Ihr sprecht von Toilettenpapier
> ...


ich dachte auch zunächst an Hygienepapiere - dann hat sich 4L FUBA aufs Hemd geschrieben - da dachte ich an Leiterplattten (http://www.fpc.de/index.php?L=0) - aber scheinbar hat das was mit Sperrholz zu tun?

BTW: Herzlichen Glückwunsch ...


----------



## vierlagig (9 August 2008)

kermit schrieb:


> dann hat sich 4L FUBA aufs Hemd geschrieben



*FUBA*_pro_

fummeln, basteln und probieren


----------



## kermit (9 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> *FUBA*_pro_
> 
> fummeln, basteln und probieren


jetzt hab ich das endlich vollständig entziffern können


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 August 2008)

FvE schrieb:


> Technische Auskünfte überlasse ich gerne Usern wie Larry Laffer. Die verstehen wenigstens was davon.
> Ich steh lieber solchen arroganten Säcken wie Dir und solchen Arschkrichern wie dem AUD in der Sonne
> 
> Gruss
> FvE


 
Na Na Na ...
Danke für das Kompliment ... das höre ich auch mal ganz gern ... aber ich sehe in Herrn 4L durchaus auch jemanden, von dem ich jederzeit gerne einen Ratschlag annehmen würde ...
Und für arrogant würde ich ihn beileibe nicht halten ...

Bin ich jetzt auch ein Arschkriecher ...?

Gruß
LL


----------



## vierlagig (9 August 2008)

Danke Larry, dass du mir zur Seite springst - das ehrt mich!

...aber der Arroganz-Vorwurf besteht schon solang wie mein Nutzername in diesem Forum. Haben das im Chat mal mit Eliza diskutiert und sie war der Meinung, dass es wohl daran liegt, dass viele mit der Art und Weise einer Antwort in kurzer, knapper Form nicht so ganz klarkommen. Sie würde allerdings auch lieber auf den Punkt gebrachte Beiträge statt Prosa lesen 

... damit lernt man umzugehen, hab ja zum Glück auch ab und zu positive Resonanz ...


----------



## OHGN (9 August 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> .....
> Bin ich jetzt auch ein Arschkriecher ...?
> .....


Ganz sicher nicht.....


----------



## nade (10 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ja, der larry laffer hat zweifellos ahnung von der materie und er würde mit solchen beiträgen wahrscheinlich auch wesentlich erwachsener umgehen als ich. er ist eine geschätzte, geduldige und kompetente konstante in diesem forum!
> 
> was interessiert mich aber, ob du mit meiner achso wehtuenden arroganz klar kommst oder nicht? wenn du ein problem damit hast, dann geh doch weinen oder frag den admin ob er mich für die hochnäsigkeit endlich mal verwarnt oder rauswirft ...



Also da UG weg ist, hat 4L nun die Aufgabe weiterhin etwasgrass Ausgedrückte, aber inhaltlich korrekte Antworten zu geben.
Auch UG war mit seinem Umgangston manchmal etwas "grob", aber hatte entweder eine sachlich richtige Antwort, oder recht damit auf eine Sache etwas Derb zu reagieren....


----------



## Eliza (13 August 2008)

*kurze Antworten*

Ich kann nun wirklich mit kurzen knappen Antworten besser was anfangen als mit Romanen. Und wer den Umgangston dann nicht verträgt, ist halt ein Mädchen. (ich kann mir solche Äußerungen erlauben!!!).
Ein paar Seitenhiebe sollte jeder schon mal einstecken können, vor allem wer auch selbst austeilt.
Und für das - wirklich sehr unterhaltsame - Schlammcatchen einiger Forenmitglieder gibts ja den Stammtisch. 

Gruß, Eliza


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 August 2008)

...  und bald ein neuer Freudentag... VL schreibt seinen 3000 Beitrag.... in 3.3 Tagen ist es soweit......

Ich bin gespannt welchem Thema er diesen denkwürdigen Beitrag widmet


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 August 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> Und für das - wirklich sehr unterhaltsame - Schlammcatchen einiger Forenmitglieder gibts ja den Stammtisch.


Da wird dann der Stammtisch zum Schlammtisch.


----------



## Eliza (13 August 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Da wird dann der Stammtisch zum Schlammtisch.


 
Ach so, war das gar nicht gemeint? Ich dachte das wäre ein Tippfehler.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (13 August 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ...  und bald ein neuer Freudentag... VL schreibt seinen 3000 Beitrag.... in 3.3 Tagen ist es soweit......
> 
> Ich bin gespannt welchem Thema er diesen denkwürdigen Beitrag widmet



4L hat im Moment 1605 Besucher auf seinem Benutzerprofil, vielleicht hat er beim 2000. Besucher soviel Charakter und gibt einen aus  

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## crash (13 August 2008)

von mir auch "verspätete" Glückwünsche zum Jubiläum. 
weiter so 4L


----------



## Cerberus (14 August 2008)

*Bald ist es soweit...*

Hey 4L!

Noch 13 Einträge dann hast du es endlich geschafft. Dann steht die 3 vorne dran!

Glückwunsch!!


----------



## marlob (14 August 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Hey 4L!
> 
> Noch 13 Einträge dann hast du es endlich geschafft. Dann steht die 3 vorne dran!
> 
> Glückwunsch!!


Hey VL,
jetzt wirst du schon zu Sachen beglückwunscht die du noch gar nicht erreicht hast. 
Respekt
[EDIT]
Oder wollen die Leute nur ein Danke von dir abstauben ;-)
[\EDIT]


----------



## vierlagig (14 August 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Hey VL,
> jetzt wirst du schon zu Sachen beglückwunscht die du noch gar nicht erreicht hast.
> Respekt



und nicht nur das, werde auch von heizer im chat unsachlich kritisiert für sachen die ich nicht gemacht habe ... das ist noch viel besser!


----------



## Solaris (14 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> und nicht nur das, werde auch von heizer im chat unsachlich kritisiert für sachen die ich nicht gemacht habe ... das ist noch viel besser!


 

und warum hast Du die Sachen nicht gemacht?


----------



## vierlagig (14 August 2008)

Solaris schrieb:


> und warum hast Du die Sachen nicht gemacht?



weil es dann ja nur einen weiteren grund für sachliche kritik geben würde


----------



## johnij (14 August 2008)

*mmh*

Hallo,
ich finde was der 5L macht  großartig (abgesehen davon, dass wir einander nicht leiden können)
Ich würde mich aber fragen, woher er so viel Zeit hat


johnij


----------



## Markus (14 August 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Ich würde mich aber fragen, woher er so viel Zeit hat
> 
> 
> johnij


 

stell dich vor den spiegel, schau dir ganz tief in die augen und frag einfach! trau dich...


----------



## marlob (14 August 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> ...
> Ich würde mich aber fragen, woher er so viel Zeit hat
> 
> 
> johnij


Der lässt seine Kollegen die ganze Arbeit machen, damit er mehr Zeit fürs Forum hat ;-)
Frank kann dir da bestimmt näheres zu sagen


----------



## Solaris (14 August 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich finde was der 5L macht großartig (abgesehen davon, dass wir einander nicht leiden können)
> Ich würde mich aber fragen, woher er so viel Zeit hat


 

Ich glaube schon das er Dich leiden kann, nur das was Du manchmal schreibst das reizt seine Galle

Du meinst doch 4L?

Er hat soviel Zeit weil er seine Arbeit gut vorbereitet und dann wohlüberlegt zu Ende bringt. (Schleim bitte gleich vom Monitor abwischen)


----------



## Markus (14 August 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> (abgesehen davon, dass wir einander nicht leiden können)


 
aber wieso denn?
ich denke er hat sich sogar sehr gerne - mir kommt es sogar so vor als ob da "mehr" zwischen euch beiden ist als nur freudschaft.

vermutlich kann 4l das nur nicht so richtig zeigen...

sprich ihn doch mal im vertrauen an, per pn zb...


----------



## vierlagig (14 August 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> ich denke er hat sich sogar sehr gerne



ja, sich hat er sehr gerne  ... johnij nicht - tut mir leid, ist aber so!

 ...und die gründe dafür kann man viel zu vielen beiträgen in anderen fäden nachlesen


----------



## Perfektionist (14 August 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> ich denke er hat sich sogar sehr gerne
> ...


wenn s und d nicht so eng beieinander liegen würden, würd ich jetzt Absicht vermuten ...


----------



## Frank (14 August 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Der lässt seine Kollegen die ganze Arbeit machen, damit er mehr Zeit fürs Forum hat ;-)
> Frank kann dir da bestimmt näheres zu sagen


 
...könnte er, macht er aber nicht, kann mich ja schließlich nicht in die 
ehrwürdige arbeit anderer abteilungen einmischen. abteilungsübergreifend
ist 4l sehr hilfsbereit und meistens auch recht schnell dabei... nur auf 
meine letzte schilderbestellung beim gravurgrafen warte ich jetzt schon
seit 2 wochen.


----------



## vierlagig (14 August 2008)

Frank schrieb:


> nur auf meine letzte schilderbestellung beim gravurgrafen warte ich jetzt schon seit 2 wochen.



 ... ich weiß ... mach ich nächste woche sofort fertig! ...schönen urlaub!


----------



## marlob (14 August 2008)

Frank schrieb:


> ... nur auf
> meine letzte schilderbestellung beim gravurgrafen warte ich jetzt schon
> seit 2 wochen.


Du weisst doch womit er die ganze Zeit beschäftigt war ... ;-)


----------



## OHGN (14 August 2008)

Profil vierlagig schrieb:
			
		

> Registriert seit: 08.08.2007
> Ort: Wittstock
> Beiträge: 2.996
> Für Beiträge bedankt: 411
> Erhielt 581 Danke für 495 Beiträge


@vierlagig
Die lumpigen 4 Beiträge schaffst Du doch heute noch!
.


----------



## johnij (14 August 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> @vierlagig
> Die lumpigen 4 Beiträge schaffst Du doch heute noch!
> .


 
Klaro kann er das schaffen 

Einfach ein Schimpf-Thread * 4 posten
Und das war´s

johnij


----------



## Cerberus (14 August 2008)

Dreimal reicht auch. Er hat schon 2997!


----------



## johnij (14 August 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Dreimal reicht auch. Er hat schon 2997!


 
Das stimmt aber nicht ROFLMAO

nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuur 2

*Das “Countdown*”- läuft jetztROFLMAOROFLMAO

Wir brauchen Bier zum Anstoßen ROFLMAO auf unseren
Herrn und Gebieter den König Lagig den vierten

johnij


----------



## Cerberus (14 August 2008)

Noch einen!!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 August 2008)

Ich vermute er verfasst ihn schon........ bin schon ganz gespannt


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 August 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich vermute er verfasst ihn schon........ bin schon ganz gespannt


Oder es sucht sich einen ganz besonders schönen Anlass dafür aus. Es ist ja schließlich für ihn das erste mal, dass er die 3000 erreicht ;-)


----------



## Cerberus (14 August 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Es ist ja schließlich für ihn das erste mal, dass er die 3000 erreicht ;-)


 
Und wahrscheinlich auch das letzte Mal!*ROFL*

Außer er legt sich doch noch nen Zweit-Account an. Wäre dann aber sehr enttäuscht von ihm!


----------



## OHGN (14 August 2008)

Tja, der Kollege vierlagig ist offline.
Ich schätze er hebt sich den 3000'ten für morgen auf.
.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 August 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> Tja, der Kollege vierlagig ist offline.
> Ich schätze er hebt sich den 3000'ten für morgen auf.
> .



Kann er wirklich so lange offline und ruhig sein? Sollen wir eine Umfrage dazu starten?


----------



## Cerberus (14 August 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> Tja, der Kollege vierlagig ist offline.
> Ich schätze er hebt sich den 3000'ten für morgen auf.


 
Also ich glaube nicht dass er das kann. Wie sonst würde er auf so viele Einträge pro Tag kommen!


----------



## Perfektionist (14 August 2008)

ich glaub, er kann.
in diesem Tread:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=21514
hat er sich bereits verkniffen, zu antworten, da hat er nur ein Danke plaziert.


----------



## Frank (14 August 2008)

ich glaube er wird das wochenende offline sein, da er beim 
populario - festival in nardt bei hoyerswerda ist


----------



## Cerberus (14 August 2008)

Frank schrieb:


> ich glaube er wird das wochenende offline sein, da er beim
> populario - festival in nardt bei hoyerswerda ist


 
Heißt das etwa, dass wir bis Montag auf seinen 3000. warten müssen??


----------

